# Cooper is looking for a girlfriend



## Mark Ruhe (Jul 31, 2020)

Cooper is a five year old Yellow Lab with Excellent blood line and all health clearances. 90 lbs. He lives in SW Montana. We are looking for pick of the litter or equal value stud fee. 
Please contact us at: [email protected] if interested and I can email all paperwork for your viewing. Mark or Sue. 
Thank You


----------

